
Ask HN: Tutorials for game engine development? - grouma
Can someone provide tutorials &#x2F; resources for developing a game engine from scratch? I&#x27;m mostly interested in how the physics is done, followed by the rendering. I don&#x27;t have a specific use or project in mind as I&#x27;m simply just curious and would like to have a general understanding.
======
krapp
If you're really into C, then you can't get much more "from scratch" than
Handmade Hero ([https://handmadehero.org/](https://handmadehero.org/))

I stopped trying to follow it all after about 30 episodes and just pick and
choose the parts I find interesting at the moment from the youtube archives
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaTznQhurW5AaiYPbhEA-
KA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaTznQhurW5AaiYPbhEA-KA)).

~~~
CmonDev
Isn't he building a game rather than an engine?

~~~
jason_slack
He is building a game from scratch, but he isn't using an engine, so by nature
he is building an engine too. I am sure there would be a lot of reusable
pieces in the end he could re-use.

I am watching the series too. I paid the $15 to support the efforts.

------
cs1193
3D Math Primer for Graphics and Game Development by F.Dunn and I.Parberry -
[https://thefinancialengineer.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/...](https://thefinancialengineer.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/F.Dunn-I.Parberry-3D-Math-Primer-for-Graphics-and-
Game-Development.pdf)

------
nicks451
I've found the book Game Engine Architecture extremely helpful with this.
[http://www.amazon.com/Game-Engine-Architecture-Jason-
Gregory...](http://www.amazon.com/Game-Engine-Architecture-Jason-
Gregory/dp/1568814135)

If you're looking to find out how a physics engine works you should check out
Box2D, it's an open source 2D physics engine.
[https://github.com/erincatto/Box2D](https://github.com/erincatto/Box2D)

------
jason_slack
There are a lot of open source efforts to learn from

Cocos2d-x - cocos2d-x.org

They also have forums to jump in and ask questions: discuss.cocos2d-x.org

There is even a Programmers Guide to get you started:
cocos2d-x.org/programmersguide

ping me on there if you want to chat about game stuff @slackmoehrle

------
D3NM0N
Youtube tutorials:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thebennybox/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/thebennybox/playlists)

